

The role of order in natural law, or Foundations of Inference - Jach
http://pirsa.org/10050054/

======
Jach
The presenter has a finalized set of slides here:
[http://knuthlab.rit.albany.edu/presentations/knuth-
isbra10--...](http://knuthlab.rit.albany.edu/presentations/knuth-isbra10---
final.pdf)

